# Outdoor kitchen build



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to build an outdoor kitchen. A +/- 8' section for grill and sink and then another 7' section for undercounter storage and a mini fridge. Can anyone recommend prefab cabinet frames or kits. My thought is to hardiback the frames and then add thin brick or stucco for the finish. Any advice, do's and dont's and any other comments would be appreciated. This would be going on top of a composite deck with an existing overhead cover. electrical service and gas line already run when building deck. Grill has been purchased. Thanks


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Shade,

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1097713

PM me and I will discuss pro's and cons.

John


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that my addition is done, I will start mine soon too.

jtburf, where did you buy the metal studs?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

GT11 said:


> Now that my addition is done, I will start mine soon too.
> 
> jtburf, where did you buy the metal studs?


Home Depot.

John


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, John. I saw they had them but the online description wasn't clear. That makes life easier.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

GT11 said:


> Thanks, John. I saw they had them but the online description wasn't clear. That makes life easier.


Look at this pic real close, you can see how I did it.

After you backer board it its not moving at all.

John


----------

